
Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitan - stigi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Taumatawhakatangihangakoauauotamateaturipukakapikimaungahoronukupokaiwhenuakitanatahu
======
eindiran
Given how long the name was, I was guessing that Māori would have a highly
synthetic morphology (meaning a language where the words are very long and
composed of lots of little parts), but turns out it is largely analytic (the
opposite: the language doesn't have complex words, but uses helper words and
syntax to convey the information instead), which I was quite surprised to find
out!

The wiki article has some brief info on its morphology: [2]

But its not _completely_ without morphology: like most Polynesian languages,
it has reduplication. Apparently its used to mark plurals when inside of a
noun, or to intensify the meaning of a word: [3]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysynthetic_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polysynthetic_language)

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analytic_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analytic_language)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C4%81ori_language#Derivation...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C4%81ori_language#Derivational_morphology)

[3]
[https://lisatravis2012.wordpress.com/2017/10/19/reduplicatio...](https://lisatravis2012.wordpress.com/2017/10/19/reduplication-
in-maori/)

------
ChrisGranger
Eximperituserqethhzebibšiptugakkathšulweliarzaxułum should write a song about
this place.

------
osdotsystem
Actually thought this was spam!

~~~
stigi
I would not dare :)

But the title would actually overrun the limit by 4 characters. But I still
thought it would be interesting to share. I love the colorful description in
the name. Also I like That German is not the only language with loooong names
:)

